# This isn't good



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

How many times have you seen this? My brother shot a 12 point this am and is still on the trail. Will he find it? Will he loose it? We just don't know. Stay tuned for the hair raising conclusion to this the first live reallity thread!!!!!!


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

looks like he had laid down on that spot, before your friend spooked him.... in addition it looks like lung blood.... let the deer rest a few hours before persuing any further... my .02


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

With blood like that. Most likely the deer will be found.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

He shot about 45 min ago then called and said it was laying at the road in plain veiw. He picked up his gear and made toward the animal. When he touched the but with the gun he blasted off like a scalded monkey, Scaring the 5hit out of my brother. It took him a while to clean his drawers. Now he's in pursuit.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

What caliber gun and how far away was it?


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*Were back*

Now he has trailed 600 yrds and the blood is getting dimmer. Man, what to do? what to do? Will he score meat or just the juice? He's getting nervious and it's playing with his abillity to concentrate. I just don't know.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Maybe that big CHAW of Copenhagen will calm his nerves.


----------



## BIGDANT (May 7, 2005)

Find a good tracking dog!! He probably clipped a lung and it has clotted. The deer will die but needs to be found. A flesh wound will not leave the blood shown in an your earlier photo.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

sounds to me like ya'll need to back off the deer and let it expire...but I ain't there so I don't really know what the heck is going on.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

tell him to go eat breakfast..... come back later... wounded deer can go a long way when pushed


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

He needs the exercise.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

My brohter tracked a doe one time over a mile that was shot in the shoulder. Good luck.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

He just called and found the trail agian. He's on a big track of land and its making a large circle. Will this take all day? LMAO Stay tuned.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

That Deer is going to die. From the looks of the blood a lung was hit.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Now he is pi55ed that I'm posting it live and hung up on me. I was laughing uncontrolably at him. Now he is more motivated.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

me and my uncle chased one for like a mile and lost him but what wev found on the chase was what amased us there deep in the woods we found a graveyard for deer he had been heading there to die he left his blood there but we should have waited to track him but that is easier said then done


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hmmm.. a deer graveyard. Very interesting. I wonder if that is true. I've seen 'em for cows but never deer. Sounds possible to me. I wouldn't want to put a stand on that location, meat might not be to good. LOL


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Oh yeah, B4B, tell your bro to mark his last spot off, go to the truck, grab a cold beer, smoke a cig, take a dump, then go back and start again.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Deer graveyard, No way, Bigfoot garbage dump,,,now I believe that. Tell your brother to be careful out in those woods and make sure he isn't getting trailed


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*What J said!*

I tracked good blood for many a step when my son took a "headshot" at a buck at my old lease in Rocksprings. I had to laugh when I asked him where he aimed. He said "Pappy always told me if ya hit em in the head they don't run far!" Thanks Pappy! Let that deer lay for a while or you may have to wait for the buzzards to show. 
Brice



InfamousJ said:


> Oh yeah, B4B, tell your bro to mark his last spot off, go to the truck, grab a cold beer, smoke a cig, take a dump, then go back and start again.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

He is known to put Tinks on his boot when he walks. He could become a mount himself. He won't aswer my call now.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Outcast I think his bowels are clean he scares easy, that's why it is so funny....... He's calling for an update.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

He's sending a picture.................................


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Hopefully not of the bowel clearing


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*Snif Snif*

He's hot now over 1 mile away now and his in the denile stage. I'm with James I was hoping he wasn't wanting to play "guess what I at last knight".


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

If he doesn't stop pushing that wounded deer he will never find it. What is he thinking???????


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

We should take up a collection and get that guy a .300 Win mag for Christmas.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Don't tell him that. LMAO Some people deserve a good lesson.......... here's a picture coming. Sorry I laughing so hard I can't spell......He did send a pic of him shooting the finger.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*And we have a result*

He is now happy. Here it is, still steaming. I'm glad it's over my sides are hurting.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

i thought he started out after a 12point


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Dang, you're bro must have done a full on tackle and rambo knife take down, by the looks of the neck slash. Glad he got it.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

He is sending another pic 5x7 what he told me.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

must've scared a few points off him :rotfl:

nice buck


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

5+7= 12.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

They always look bigger when you shoot them. Smaller when you find them. Still a good looking deer!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

good looking deer, I've enjoyed this post this morning.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

LMAO The suspense was killin me! 

Looks like he took a neck shot a little low and didn't break the deers neck. Good chase.

Blackie:walkingsm


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

What caliber was he shooting????


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*better pic*

7 mag Savage w Leupold.....................Cool


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

James Howell said:


> Dang, you're bro must have done a full on tackle and rambo knife take down, by the looks of the neck slash. Glad he got it.


Nice! Great play-by-play...LMAO


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Very nice.. congrats. Now tell him to go take that morning dump.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Oh yeah see the sign on the truck? That explains it LOL


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

Good Friday am post. Enjoyed it.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Is he the one that found the apollo for you? LMAO


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

He was the captain of the Apollo LOL


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Gordon Lightfoot should write a song about that boat. Nice job, nice deer for the fightin' Javelina!!


----------



## chasintail (Dec 29, 2004)

Nice buck, thanks for the entertainment!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Completely an awesome play-by-play.
Thats a first for me.
That is also one heck of a deer.
That neck shootin aint all cracked up to what they say.
Shoot'em behind the shoulder and they dont go far.
Lotsa arm chair hunters out here though.
Great recovery on a great deer.
He really looks good in the back of that truck.
I know I'll hear all about neck shootin now.
Good luck to all.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Would love to know where he hit it and at what yardage. It is my opinion that a 7 mag and a 300 mag are too much gun for Texas whitetail. Too big and fast(ie small hole in and small hole out). Give us more details as to what happened. This could be great data for all of us.

Thanks


----------



## HornSuperFan (May 31, 2005)

Looks like a Ballistic Tip wound. Nice deer by the way.



BEER4BAIT said:


> 7 mag Savage w Leupold.....................Cool


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

BY FAR.............the best post this early Winter.

What fun!

I'm leaving for the ranch this afternoon.....hopefully will have some more game cam photos up Sunday evening. 

Good Luck to all!
Bill


----------



## BIGDANT (May 7, 2005)

Hats off to all post involved. This has to be the best use of the Net I have ever seen. Kept me logged on all morning. I just needed to know. Will he find it or will he give up. will he get a dog. will he take a dump. 2nd picture sure gave the deer some justice. Was he using a camera phone? Is this how you got the pics?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I just saw this. A couple of observations:

1. IMO that was not lung blood. 

2. If it was a lungshot the deer would not have run after laying for 45 mins.

3. When it did run, he should have gone and had lunch.

4. My guess is he was forward (no major vital damge)and was in shock.

5. He was not shooting a Ballistic Tip (My guess would be a more solid bullet. Partition maybe?)

Thanks for the post. The suspnse was great as I read it. I really enjoyed it. Congrats to your brother.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> 1. IMO that was not lung blood.


Cant tell 100% of course but it looks like bubbly blood, usually from a lung?? Or is that chunk of fatty tissue off the front?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*I stand by my assessment..*

I may be wrong, it looks to me like blood that has laid on teh ground and coagulated. Lung blood is Pink and frothy...

And...lung shot deer DO NOT run off after 45 minutes. 


InfamousJ said:


> Cant tell 100% of course but it looks like bubbly blood, usually from a lung?? Or is that chunk of fatty tissue off the front?


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Man, this was such a good thread, I didn't want it to end. After seeing the pic with the 7 mm mag in the deer's rack, I was hoping your brother would call you to say that the buck had run off again, taking his pea shooter with him.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*Here's the scoop so he says*

The first thing is, if I were in a gun fight I would want the other guy to have my brothers shooting talents, so with that in mind..................He said it was quartering to him at maybe 100 yds probably less because I just found out what stand he was on MINE! and he was at the road. he shot low in the neck and it came out the shoulder on the same side passing just under the shoulder blade. He was using Win & mag bal silver tips 140gr. The 2 holes are probably 7-8" apart. So after hunting MY STAND! I was justified to tell him to hurry up and get it before it jumped into the neighbors pasture. He did say he had a case of beer for me but he knows I always do better than him because he's quick to blow his load. My little BRO. Now he says 157 b&c I'll check that myself we'll see bout that.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, that bullet angle is a no kill shot. It doesn't enter the rib cage and passes underneath the shoulder, leaving a lot of blood initially, but will end up clotting before all is said and done. Your only hope is to maybe break the shoulder or cut a major artery. I am glad he was able to recover it.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Looks good. I'm think 150 or less. Let us know!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

By the looks of the blood he must have got lucky and either the bullet hit the lung or a shattered rib did it. He should have a good charlie horse ride tonight I hear he's hurtin after that walk. LOL


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Great Thread...Nice Buck....My first Venison Soap Opera...I did enjoy it all the way.
Mighty glad ending....Congrats to both of you.....I gotta go to the john now ....way overdue


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Great post. Just what I need to see and read about while at work! lol

Glad he ended up getting it!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey B 4 B
What part of the state did he get that deer??????
Just curious....


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Aspermont TX


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

for all you guys that came from duckcentral thats Bufflehead Brother in the pic.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

I've got a DOG that will not let em get away I bow hunt alot and he finds them all. A dog is the best way to go if you cann't find it with in 250 to 300 yds go back and start over if still the same thing back out and get a DOG.. 281-787-3783 CROCKER....


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Much better pic. Definitely a nice buck. Congrats!!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey B4B
Do ya'll have any mule deer out that way.
I know there are some monsters out near muleshoe.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

We are in NW Stonewall and we had a place on the Saltfork of the Brazos with Mules but few and far between.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

B4B, I know your greenie count had to go up today... No matter what his score is, he is a dandy deer and what a great adventure it was for you and us.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*Thanks*

It happened by chance and we have camera phones. He sent me this pic. this am. about the time I was bilging. I didnt reallize it was my ugly pieced together stand. I did not think much of it. On my way to work he calls hyperventalating saying there's a 12 pt down. I told him to go get a pic. for me. He calls me back and told me he touched the deer in the but with his rifle and it jumped and run. I told him to take a pic of the blood just to veriffy. When I got that I was at the computor and wheels spinning. I told him to take off after it or it will cross the fence. And the chase was on. Well I lost the pic.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Congrats to your Bro and thanks for the entertainment. It's really hard to tell from the pic's but I came up with 140 B&C and maybe 4.5 years old? Please fill us in if you get any measurements and aging done. 

Regardless of the score, if your brother is happy with him... that's all that matters. I know he'll never forget that hunt!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

LOL.. we'll never forget his hunt either.


----------

